# FedEx is unreliable -- use UPS!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've really had it up to HERE with FedEx. I hope I don't get too many replies from folks who work for the company. Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the employees -- just the company. I loved the Tom Hanks movie and all. I just don't trust FedEx to deliver my packages any more.

To give some unrelated history: a year ago, I paid to have an important package sent over night to my home in Waynesboro, PA. When it wasn't delivered, I called and was informed that no one was home when they had tried to deliver it... although I had been home the entire day, and they didn't leave the normal delivery card on the door. They said the would try the next day. Again, no delivery. The problem this time? The driver reported that the address didn't exist! This is no rural address, folks... this is the first block of East Second Street. And FedEx couldn't find it... although they obviously found it the day before, while I was mysteriously not around? Ok, whatever. I finally got my package three days later, after FedEx returned it to the supplier and it was re-sent by UPS.

I swore that I wouldn't use FedEx again after that. But, I made the mistake of trusting them to my last-minute shopping this year. You'd think I would have learned...

I ordered a gift online Wednesday morning and paid for second day shipping for, "delivery on or before 12/24/2004" (according to the receipt they emailed me). I used their tracking system this afternoon to check on my package. It says, "Estimated Delivery: Dec 24, 04 4:30 PM." Beautiful. But as 3:30 approached and both UPS and FedEx has already been to the office once... I began to worry. So I called their 800 number. They don't give you the option to talk to an operator, only to have the computer tell me that the package will be delivered by 4:30. But the last movement in their system was on Wednesday in Las Angeles! I'm in Pennsylvania! Finally, by pressing *0*0*0 enough times I managed to convince the computer to give me an operator. After a short wait, I'm informed that the package might arrive by Tuesday. "Sorry for the inconvenience," is the best they can give me.

Now, I understand that this is the busiest time of year for FedEx and other shipping companies. However, shouldn't they be prepared for such activity? Even if they're so darn busy that they can't deliver it on time, shouldn't they let you know? They should let me know -- preferably when I place the order, but at least when I ask for the status!

Even as I write this, according to their web site, my delivery is still expected to be at 4:30 this afternoon -- in just 40 minutes.

If you'd like to monitor my pain yourself, visit http://www.fedex.com/Tracking and enter tracking number 626769665344 and/or 663017051188.

Anyway, I've spoken my peace. Big corporations like FedEx could, of course, care less about who I choose to entrust my packages to. But, for my own sanity, it will be UPS or DHL in the future.

Below is a screen capture of their tracking system as of right now (4:00 PM Eastern), showing that the last activity was two days ago, and that I paid for 2nd-day air shipping. Also, you'll notice that they're still telling me that it's expected to be delivered today, although their operator assures me otherwise.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Mike,

I feel your pain. I've also noticed how terribly unreliable FedEx can be.

Just a few examples, we use both FedEx and UPS at my job. I used to handle all the packaging and shipping. We would get calls from numerous clients saying they didn't receive their package on the date specified.
So I would call in the tracking number, and half the time it would say the number didn't exist. (Even though I had it printed out right in front of me).
You never get to speak to anyone. It was always automated so I'd have to yell "yes" or "no" into the phone half the time.

Then only a few weeks ago, my grandfather needed a specific instrument that monitors his blood sugar levels. 
We called into the company that manufactures them and they said they would ship one out by FedEx right away.
Now this was on a Friday, and we specifically asked for a Saturday delivery. Cause if you don't, you'd usually get it on a Monday.

So Saturday comes, it's about 4:00 p.m. - Hmmmm no FedEx delivery yet.
We called up the place and they said it was shipped out we would receive it on Saturday by 4:30 p.m.
Well then it was 4:25....no FedEx guy.
We called the place back and they informed us that WE had to call FedEx and find out where it was. 
I said no, you call them - this wasn't my error. 
They called them....FedEx does not know where the package is. 
They also didn't send it Saturday Delivery.
I even spoke to a supervisor. I asked where the package was. Her answer was "I have no idea." 

It was a huge mess and we didn't get it until Tuesday.

So I agree, use UPS! LOL. I do not trust FedEx either. It's no wonder Tom Hanks' plane went down in that movie. And it took them 4 years to find him!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Man, I haven't even read your post and I'm already replying to tell you how much I agree with you!

What a flaky bunch of mothers their drivers are. I've had them return delivered packages to the sender without so much as leaving an attempted delivery notice on the door.

And when they don't do that, they just leave it sitting by the door in an apartment house and neighborhood where such a practice is hardly a secure delivery!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It's now in HAGERSTOWN, MD Mike. Now how did it get 3,000 miles soooooooo fast?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

All of our FedEx shipments get trucked from Hagerstown, hewee... could you post a screenshot of what you're seeing? It's still showing CA as the last stop to my browsers... (maybe the Hagerstown event hasn't been sent to all of FedEx's servers yet?)... how exciting!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Still shows up in CA for me too...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Awww, hewee... that's just the "Destination"... they must consider Hagerstown to be the destination for some reason. Click on one of those tracking numbers and see where the last event is.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I see your right Mike.
But go to the page you posted and put in the tracking numbers for both of them and your get what I posted above. If I only put in the tracking number for one thing then I get what you posted. 
But look at your image and it was I think pickup on Dec 22, 2004 at IRVINE, CA so maybe it is back East now.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I wish it were.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TechGuy said:


> Awww, hewee... that's just the "Destination"... they must consider Hagerstown to be the destination for some reason. Click on one of those tracking numbers and see where the last event is.


Yep they are still out here on the West Coast.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

The package will have to go wherever the Fed Ex hub is located that serves Waynesboro . It is not showing to be scanned in at that facility but you could possibly still recieve it they will be working late this evening....good luck from a Fed Ex employee that uses UPS.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

My friend ordered something online with next-day shipping, and it didn't come the next day, so he called the website and they said to call fedex, who then said they couldn't find his house, so rather than do anything about it, they just left it at the fedex place. They said if they wanted the package, they would have to come and pick it up at the office (About 45 minutes away). So they picked it up, and (I think) got refunded the shipping charges, but they still had to drive an hour and a half to get it.


----------



## Forman98 (Dec 12, 2004)

You have to give Fed Ex some slack this holiday season... and UPS.... Because of the major snow storms in the middle of the country a lot of their planes couldn't get through so all of their shipping is at least a day late. I feel your pain though, and I understand why your so upset. I would be too.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I too am waiting for a FED-Ex package that is suppossed to arrive today...We'll see....


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Ordered a coat for one of the children around here the first week of December. It was shipped from the company the next day. After not receiving it for over 2 weeks, we notified the company that it never arrived, and they sent another one 2nd day air which did indeed arrive 2 days later. The first one still says it was shipped from FedEx's location a few hundred miles from here over half a month ago.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I just tracked my 2 packages sent out to me from Emorysville, CA......I am in Middletown CA.........the packages are in Tennesee now according to the tracking info....oh well.....I will not use them again


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sure am glad to hear I'm not the only one having troubles with FedEx! 

I sure don't expect much from them (as I wouldn't from any big company), but it sure makes me feel better to vent here.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Packages do get lost or they get sent to the wrong hub some even get destroyed. I work for the LTL division we tear up a lot of freight with fork lifts we dont handle many small packages. I think most all of Fed Ex Express goes through Memphis that is the hub for the air freight.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hi Ezmoney....Yes, Mine is delayed there it says...since this is my first time using fed-ex I guess it makes me a little hesitant to try again in the near future.. I wish no offense to you in your work


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I think if Tom was in charge, he'd know how to handle this


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

LOL, Cheeseball!  Where is he when I need him?


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

TechGuy said:


> LOL, Cheeseball!  Where is he when I need him?


Still on that island thingy?

Anyhow Mike: Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me... 

I got screwed over by Fed Ex similarly once.....I used UPS from then on.

I also got screwed over by iBuypower computers, which is NOT a big company....but I was a newbie, and they sold prefabbed computers, got good reviews, and didn't use proprietary hardware. They sent me a 'puter with a dysfunctional modem...even though I'd bought the tech support schtuff, they made ME install the modem after THEY sent me a new one. This of course inadvertently helped me learn more about computers.....but I never bought from them again.

Hopefully you've learned your lesson this time and use UPS in the future.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good thing Fed Ex is getting help because these guys will load up and drive any place to get that package to you. :up:


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

TechGuy, I understand your frustrations, but the same thing happens at UPS, and DHL and Purolator etc etc as well. If you paid for overnight, then well, it's time you file a claim on the packages, and get your money back. 

When you filled out the waybill are you sure you checked the "Priority overnight" box and not the "economy" box? Because with economy they basically wait until the plane is as full as possible before it leaves their hub, and often it is routed to a bunch of different other hubs to pick up other packages. Priority goes on the next plane, in the most direct route no matter what. It makes no stops.

tracing your packages, they were picked up on dec 22, and they left LA on the 24. Also, it says that the service type is 2 day service. this is NOT overnight, however, your packages SHOULD have been delivered yesterday, so there is no denying that they messed up. If there were any weather issues grounding the plane(don't see any out of California, I am just coming up with possibilities), then guess what...the service date gets bumped one day, SO if that happened, then your package would be delivered today, BUT since it is a stat holiday (Christmas) the service date gets bumped again, so you SHOULD get your packages tomorrow (Boxing Day). If you chose Priority instead of economy, this wouldn't have happened, you would have got the package at the very latest evening of dec 23. 

Anything very important should be delivered priority, no matter what. It doesn't matter what company you use.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Yes, Mine will get here Boxing Day too, I hope....it left the TN hub the 24th.....I sure was counting on it by the 24th as it went out the 22nd, 2-Day...Fed. Ex....I hope there are no more delays.....


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

TechGuy said:


> LOL, Cheeseball!  Where is he when I need him?


LOL Mike. He's still here (with Wilson)...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You aren't going to see your package this weekend my friend. You ordered FedEx 2 Day which is "Business Days" weekends are not included as business days. Should have ordered overnight or priority. I agree the class of drivers FedEx uses is a bit sub-par.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hi Rockn, They sent it out the 22nd (WED) and I should have gotten it the 24th....it went to TN, and sat there a day (23rd to 24th) and was still there in TN. and was "delayed beyond control" the tracking said on the 24th, but then left the same day.....It won't get here til Monday. Boxing Day in the UK is the 27TH (that's the date tdi vedub above was refering to)......


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

It was not a major issue though, just some work I wanted to leisurely do over the weekend and through the beginning of the week......No real deadline, I just have a window with nothing to do but heal up from the flu......just not used to time on my hands


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ooops, missed that part. Anyway, there may have been something out of their control like a plane breaking down or the sorting facility catching on fire. I suppose a days transit from LA to Dulles is a bit much.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Yes, i had no idea the packages had to go through a central hub on the east coast darn near...maybe if I lived back there somewhere it would be better to use them, but I'll stick to post office or UPS while I'm on the west coast


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> but I'll stick to post office or UPS while I'm on the west coast


You do know that FedEx Ground handles that majority of USPS package freight right?


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

No, I didn't know that....don't they have other private contractors/carriers too? I had no idea Fed-ex did that......


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well you and and 1000's and 1000's of other Mike are in the same boat because FedEx is way backed up and they made it on the news and said everyone should have your package by the 1st. 

Wow a whole week to catch up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good grief Mike, haven't you been following the news at all 

Normal flights are being cancelled, do you think the Fed Ex planes are exempt


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Normal flights are being cancelled


Something about the cold weather and a mysterious blanket shortage.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

LOL @ Davec


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

AcaCandy said:


> Good grief Mike, haven't you been following the news at all
> 
> Normal flights are being cancelled, do you think the Fed Ex planes are exempt


Are you telling me that the weather was so bad in LA that no planes left between 9PM on the 22nd and 11AM on the 24th? 

Anyway, as I wrote, I understand that they get busy and problems happen. My major complaint (other than problems with their drivers) is that I was relying on the information from their tracking system, which was obviously not kept accurate.


----------



## Springfire (Dec 27, 2004)

Y'all need to move to Golden CO business area I know of an excellent FedEx driver that busts her butt ever day for her customers. And there was one also in the mountains that did the same thing..  Sorry to hear of your troubles with deliveries, hope you get it soon.


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

About a year ago, our corporate office contracted with FedEx to be our exclusive shipper of small packages. 

IMO, they do not compare with UPS. The tracking is horrible, you're never quite sure where the package is. :down: With UPS, every time the package moves, it is scanned, and the tracking is updated... immediately. :up: 

Many of our rural customers have said that their packages have come in the MAIL, even though they are shipped via FedEx Ground. To save money, FedEx would drop them in the mail, instead of delivering them themselves. Not only does this tack on another day(at least), but now tracking that package is done, too.  

Oh, and UPS Worldship software is far superior to FedEx Ship Manager.

I will say that the FedEx drivers I know are all hard-working and personable... they're just not working in a system as good as UPS.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey your right because I have gotten FedEx a couple of times and it has alway been in my Mailbox. 
We have a Great UPS guy out here and I see him all the time. Waves every time he drives by too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've had pretty good luck on Fed Ex....especially ordering from New Egg. I always get my package at least one day before the 'scheduled delivery' date 

Lol, Mike, if the plane can't land, doesn't really matter when it took off, does it? 

Davec  I have a stockpile of those blankets, picked another one up on a Houston flight, along with a pillow, good thing too, 5 hour lay over, Chava was cranky


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

> I will say that the FedEx drivers I know are all hard-working and personable... they're just not working in a system as good as UPS


That's what I don't get. FedEx is the original shipping company, why aren't they as up to date as UPS?


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> Many of our rural customers have said that their packages have come in the MAIL, even though they are shipped via FedEx Ground. To save money, FedEx would drop them in the mail, instead of delivering them themselves. Not only does this tack on another day(at least), but now tracking that package is done, too.


In these cases, it is not feasible for FedEx Ground to deliver these packages to said remote areas. It's not about saving money here, they don't have the resources to deliver the package so they tender it to someone who can. It costs FedEx Ground MORE money with typically NO extra cost to the shipper to use someone else to deliver these packages. In other words, any profit made on the shipment goes Mr. postman. They do it to service their customers. It's much better than saying, no we don't deliver there, which would surely annoy everyone even more.

If you check with your customer service rep, they will tell you what areas FedEx Ground deilvers to, and what areas are considered "extra service" areas.

Oh bye the way, UPS does this too. Everybody does it. It's how the transportation industry works. Each company does one thing better than the other, and utilize each other to get things done as quickly and as effeciently as possible. Companies like FedEx and UPS try to minimize the impact of this on their customers by building a network of different companies branded as one while increasing their profit margin.

However with small package residential service, you have to admit, there is only one company that has the resources to deliver to every single remote residence, no matter where it is, and that is post. FedEx Ground and UPS Ground are getting there. But they are not there yet. There are still some holes in each company's network.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

wow fed ex is my faviorite between the two companies. i usually have the same complaintes about ups (though fed ex played stomp like a gorilla with one of my items i recieved) i Hate ups with a passion.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Recieved my packages today....They were apologetic and have a long route the next couple of days from the delays....now I can get back to work...............


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey there Techguy! 
How did you do the capture of the FedEx attached image? I've needed that capability in the past.... what's the proceedure?
Thanks


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

the Printscreen key. Then just paste it to wherever you want


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

tdi_veedub said:


> In these cases, it is not feasible for FedEx Ground to deliver these packages to said remote areas. It's not about saving money here, they don't have the resources to deliver the package so they tender it to someone who can. It costs FedEx Ground MORE money with typically NO extra cost to the shipper to use someone else to deliver these packages. In other words, any profit made on the shipment goes Mr. postman. They do it to service their customers. It's much better than saying, no we don't deliver there, which would surely annoy everyone even more.
> 
> If you check with your customer service rep, they will tell you what areas FedEx Ground deilvers to, and what areas are considered "extra service" areas.
> 
> ...


Though I can't confirm it with actual statistics, UPS sure seems to deliver to more 'rural' areas than Fed Ex. Fed Ex packages show up in my mailbox, while the UPS is often seen chugging up and down the backroads here.


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

Well, I have had only one bad experience with Fedex tho I cant say it was solely FedEx and more then likely the supplier's web software.

I am in the US and when I inputed the 4 additonal numbers (known by the USPS system as the route numbers) someones software had a major boggle, lost my zipcode and routing completely and took me almost 5 days to receive a paid for OVER-NITE package. 

Now, in the USPS system this would have been fixed pronto (automatically for the most and re-routed) as they cache alot of info which FedEx AND UPS do similar now.

Needless to say I am still awaiting credit and neither will choke up the additonal I paid. 
That was almost 2 months ago!

- Zedd


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> hough I can't confirm it with actual statistics, UPS sure seems to deliver to more 'rural' areas than Fed Ex. Fed Ex packages show up in my mailbox, while the UPS is often seen chugging up and down the backroads here.


Keep in mind that FedEx Express and FedEx Ground are 2 different companies. FedEx Express should never have to put packages in post and here's why:

UPS and UPS Ground are the same company. They use the same drivers to deliver their hot shipments as well as their ground shipments and they pay them hourly to operate everywhere (Just like FedEx Express), no matter how many packages they pickup.

FedEx Ground drivers are paid by stop and piece count, so obviously you can't expect the Ground driver to drive 200 miles out of his area to deliver one or a few packages. His day will be gone, and he won't make any money. UPS and FedEx Express offer better remote services, but it does cost more.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I didnt really have choice as far as I could see when I ordered my new stick of RAM from newegg.com last friday, but FedEx seems to be doing alright sofar.

Ship date Jan 3, 2005
Estimated delivery date Jan 6, 2005 by 4:30 pm
Jan 5, 2005 3:50 pm 

Left FedEx Sort Facility 

FORT WORTH TX 



6:09 am 

Arrived at Sort Facility 

FORT WORTH TX 



Jan 4, 2005 12:18 am 

Left FedEx Sort Facility 

LOS ANGELES CA 



Jan 2, 2005 5:29 pm 

Left FedEx Origin Location 

CITY OF INDUSTRY CA 



1:54 pm 

Pickup status 

CITY OF INDUSTRY CA 

Pre-routed meter pkg picked up


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The slip they leave on the door usually has an box you can check for them to leave the package without a signature.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Also if you have someone next door etc you can make a note to drop it off there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Big-K said:


> Goddamn them. It arrived today while I was at school. Now I have to wait until tommorrow, which will mean they'll arive while i'm at school again, or go to the fedex place and pick it up myself. They needed my signature they say.


It's called fraud prevention. Too many people receive it then file a claim saying they didn't.......nice way to ruin a good thing, huh?

Oh, and watch your language, that irritates flrman1 and some others, I am sure!!!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Big-K said:


> Goddarn them. It arrived today while I was at school. Now I have to wait until tommorrow, which will mean they'll arive while i'm at school again, or go to the fedex place and pick it up myself. They needed my signature they say.


 Play hookie.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Leave a note on the door with your signature at the bottom, im sure they can cut and paste


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, I deleted my post. I ended up being able to get someone to go down to the fedex place. The person was a parent of mine, who had id on them, and the person doing the transaction wanted it done quickly so they could leave(its very cold right now), so I ended up getting the package. Now this computer is up and running(after a few unsuspected problems), for the first time since last spring break.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to love UPS out here where I live because they are aways good at coming by here.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Well usually I would say UPS is the best, but right now I can't say that. I'm waiting for my MP3 player to get here. Now I'm tracking the shipment, there site says it will be here Today, 1/7 and it's on time. It's 8PM and I still don't have my MP3 player...lol Usually if something isn't coming, they'll reschedule the delivery. I highly doubt UPS is going to deliver my MP3 player right now..lol This stinks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

We don't have the bad weather effect us here thugedout like maybe you and others do where you live so then the only bad thing would be the weather someplace else that keeps it from moving from place to place.
I have always had great luck with them.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank God for good customer support. I e-mailed UPS with my tracking number asking them where my package was, a support person e-mailed me back with detailed information from where it originated, why it was not delivered, and the new delivery date. The weather from western US caused a train delay therefore it could not be delivered. But as of right now it's at the delivery facility waiting for it's delivery date of Mon. the 10th


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The weather was crappy here too, so much that my district got tuesday and wedsnday off(monday was the last day of winter break). Most others got thursday and maybe friday off too. Thankfully my package got here on thursday, which was by the time the roads were getting better(snow plowed in many places, salted the major ones, roads that got any traffic at all had been driven over enough to pack it down)


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Damn that crappy western US weather! I should have done priority shipping, it was only 4 dollars more...god im cheap..lmao


----------

